
Curl Goez Parallel - WayToDoor
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2019/07/22/curl-goez-parallel/
======
badrabbit
Can it transfer the same file in parallel? I had to use aria2c for that. It's
a pain to waste rx/tx rings and CPUs when transfering large files. I believe
you can use mulitple sockets(optional) with HTTP range options to do this.

~~~
T3OU-736
Explicitly 'no' from the announcement

------
wodenokoto
What was the normal work around? Looping over the urls and `curl &`?

~~~
naniwaduni
Your xargs may have a -P option.

